# Ninja 300...its arrived!!!!!!



## Skelhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I am the stoked owner of a brand new Ninja 300 
Pity its pouring down at the moment but meh what can you do. Have done a whooping 18km today 
Quick tiny review. Smooth gearing, very happy, excellent handling, very comfortable bike, have only ridden it to 6000rpm and it still gets there quick enough haha
Love it love it love it!

Whats everyone else Riding


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 26, 2013)

Hot bike mate!
Unfortunately I don't ride but that bike looks a top purchase.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah its def a keeper  I am extremely happy with the quality! Amazing


----------



## Baturb (Jan 26, 2013)

Awsome looking bike, ride the wheels off it


----------



## sharky (Jan 26, 2013)

:shock: Can I have it? 
Awesome, should get a viper decal on the side


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

Gotta wait another 500k and till its nice and dry 



Baturb said:


> Awsome looking bike, ride the wheels off it



- - - Updated - - -

It was a fight to get it  Not letting go just yet haha
I dont' want to put anything on it yet, its too pretty to sticker just yet haha



sharkyy1o5 said:


> :shock: Can I have it?
> Awesome, should get a viper decal on the side


----------



## roobars (Jan 26, 2013)

I ride a 2010 CBR600RR

Dont get sucked in with the 'green tyre' bull... no tyre manufacturer uses release agent these days. Start hooking in mate


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

roobars said:


> I ride a 2010 CBR600RR
> 
> Dont get sucked in with the 'green tyre' bull... no tyre manufacturer uses release agent these days. Start hooking in mate



Green tyre...as in needs to be worn in before thrashing it  ???


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 26, 2013)

I always love the story regarding Kawasakis and that colour green. It was considered a bad luck colour for the Japanese, but they went ahead and painted their bikes in that colour anyway. I think they look awesome! Definitely not a bad luck story for Kawasaki! 

(Ps: I can't be bothered Googling the story behind it, but I'm sure others will save my fingers from doing all the walking :lol


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

Hahahaha I will look it up oneday 
Maybe tomorrow whilst I am stuck inside with the rain pouring down in my playground


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 27, 2013)

Glad to see its arrived for ya! Just remember to take it easy, to many idiots on the road!!


----------



## pythoncrazy (Jan 27, 2013)

I ride a Harley v rod turbo I have a pic in my profile


----------



## Baturb (Jan 27, 2013)

Have a look, Kawasaki manufacturing are one of the biggest manufacturing businesses in the world, you may not know it but you may use one of their products everyday, I have a KX250 my son has a KX60 and I also have a Kawasaki jet ski, love the Kawasaki
just found this, Kawasaki Heavy Industries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
hope I am allowed to post a wiki link


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 27, 2013)

Omg talk about sexy !!!!!!! Should get some scales shadow airbrushed over some of the green ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2013)

I got bored 

Here: LIME GREEN - Symbol of Challenge



> Daytona 1968
> 
> The story of this special colour began at Daytona in 1968. The paddock was buzzing. Kawasaki had just rolled out their A1R racer – and it was painted a scandalous shade of green. At the time, racing was very superstitious, and green – considered extremely unlucky – was a colour everyone avoided. By deliberately choosing to use Lime Green, Kawasaki announced to the world that conventional thinking would not be a barrier to the pursuit of new challenges.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's couple pics of me new addition ready for eastern creek track days



and a couple pics of me (when i was younger) on Track days in the UK on my VFR400RR (used to love beating them R1's )




Ps..the mrs and my son r thinking of getting one of them 300's...so all ya input would be appreciated.
Thanks
Pete


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

Love it. That's an awesome back story to an awesome motor bike  I think the weather has calmed down....praying so that tomorrow I can go for a ride 

- - - Updated - - -

Love it. That's an awesome back story to an awesome motor bike  I think the weather has calmed down....praying so that tomorrow I can go for a ride 

- - - Updated - - -

Hiya Pete 

Mate personally my experience with road bikes is limited to a few however this one is incredible. Extremely easy to ride, change gears, steer etc etc. It's a very smooth and comfortable feeling and has a changed seating posture to allow greater comfort for.longer distances. It still has plenty of balls (I'm 94kg...so not light) and it moves well with me riding it. If there is anything particular you would like to know let me know 

- - - Updated - - -

P.s love the carbon exhaust. I will look at getting one down the track...and a few other things too 

- - - Updated - - -



Burnerism said:


> Glad to see its arrived for ya! Just remember to take it easy, to many idiots on the road!!



Thanks mate  yeah I have seen to many toss pots on the road and already they tailgate in bad weather when I'm on the bike.....


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jan 28, 2013)

nice one Skel, you should come for a ride down this way.... I am on the Blackall Ranges motorcycle speedway circuit


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

CaptainRatbag said:


> nice one Skel, you should come for a ride down this way.... I am on the Blackall Ranges motorcycle speedway circuit



I neeed to get out your way Murray  some good curves out there? 

- - - Updated - - -



cathy1986 said:


> Omg talk about sexy !!!!!!! Should get some scales shadow airbrushed over some of the green ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2



Haha I might do that eventually actually...like lizard scales or something  but for now will keep it as it is 

- - - Updated - - -



Bananapeel said:


> Hot bike mate!
> Unfortunately I don't ride but that bike looks a top purchase.



Get into it  (when you are old enough) so much more freedom than a car and you are (hopefully) so much more aware. Having a bike has opened my eyes to the vast amount of wan _ _ _ _ on the road.

- - - Updated - - -



pythoncrazy said:


> I ride a Harley v rod turbo I have a pic in my profile



holy!!!!!!! Couldn't see it in a large picture but very nice. Must have a bit of power if its a turbo!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Baturb said:


> Have a look, Kawasaki manufacturing are one of the biggest manufacturing businesses in the world, you may not know it but you may use one of their products everyday, I have a KX250 my son has a KX60 and I also have a Kawasaki jet ski, love the Kawasaki
> just found this, Kawasaki Heavy Industries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> hope I am allowed to post a wiki link



Daaaam checked out that link...total assests.....1.3 Trillion hahaha thats a decent size!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice!!! Always loved the ninja's, and love that green. Usually green isn't a colour I like either, but this is just the right shade 

I went for a nice ride on my V Star 650 Classic on the Great Ocean Road to Lorne yesterday, I live in Grovedale so the GOR isn't far from me. I feel pretty lucky to live so close to the best motorcycling road in the country! Recently had Vance and Hines Short Shots put on too, check out the sound difference:

Stock:
V Star 650 stock pipes sound check - YouTube

Short Shots:
V Star 650 Vance & Hines Short Shots sound check - YouTube


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 29, 2013)

nice skelhorn , never been big on kawasaki myself more of a yamaha boy but ive never looked into their roadbikes only ever dirt bikes , speaking of bikes with power though my cousins boyfriend has one of those v8 dirt drag bikes , the ones that use a v8 car motor and have to be completely modified and basically hand made , those things bloody move heres a quick vid off youtube 

V8 Dirt drag bikes - YouTube


----------



## NotoriouS (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats Skelhorn! Looks awesome! Would you recommend it as a first bike however?


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 29, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> Very nice!!! Always loved the ninja's, and love that green. Usually green isn't a colour I like either, but this is just the right shade
> Stock:
> V Star 650 stock pipes sound check - YouTube
> 
> ...



LOVE IT! What a difference! Sounds tough! Gotta be happy with that right?

- - - Updated - - -



thomasssss said:


> nice skelhorn , never been big on kawasaki myself more of a yamaha boy but ive never looked into their roadbikes only ever dirt bikes , speaking of bikes with power though my cousins boyfriend has one of those v8 dirt drag bikes , the ones that use a v8 car motor and have to be completely modified and basically hand made , those things bloody move heres a quick vid off youtube
> 
> V8 Dirt drag bikes - YouTube



Farrrrrr out man! Thats insane....look at the slide as the start of the drag haha, would never be up for that tho, little bit too hard core for me hahahaha!

- - - Updated - - -



NotoriouS said:


> Congrats Skelhorn! Looks awesome! Would you recommend it as a first bike however?



Mate its my first bike, would recommend it above all  but I have not the greatest background with bikes however from previously what I have riden and looked at nothing compares. The Ninja 300's are completely different to the 250's. New body brace, slipper clutch, larger tyre, more power are just a few of the differences but I would recommend it to all. Its smooth at all rev ranges, takes off easy and doesn't require thrashing to get to the speed limit. I have not taken it over 6000rpm and am incredibly inpressed with the handling and power at what I have taken it to already. Very comfortable ride also with a new changed seating position to allow upright riding.
Def worth the test drive if interested!


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 29, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Farrrrrr out man! Thats insane....look at the slide as the start of the drag haha, would never be up for that tho, little bit too hard core for me hahahaha!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


yea they are id never be able to hang on i dont think  , his also got nitro Harley's that he races from time to time but his a big guy so the v8s suit him better , im not totally sure as i haven't seen him in a while and only found that vid the other week but i think he might be the guy that is closest to the camera as they take off , im not sure though only thing that makes me think it is is the design of the bike most of them sit with the engine just infront of them and they sit in an upright position but with his he sits laying down like that in a super man position and has the gear shifter back behind him ( if you look closely you can see him put in it first ) , like i said though im not totally sure if it is him but the bike is the same and i dont think theres many like it


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah man its something completely different....I will stick to the ninja on tarmac I think


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 29, 2013)

Saw the same bike in Gympie A few days ago. It wasn't you was it? LOL


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 29, 2013)

kr0nick said:


> Saw the same bike in Gympie A few days ago. It wasn't you was it? LOL





Haha Na Kr0nick...have not taken it that far yet. Only picked this one up on Saturday. Bloody rain tho! Has made it hard for me to get out!!!


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 29, 2013)

Haha yeh lol at least it is buggered off for now.

Must have been A twin of yours then lol


----------



## roobars (Jan 29, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Green tyre...as in needs to be worn in before thrashing it  ???




Yep, that, and you will get a better seal in your pistons if you hook it from the start


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 29, 2013)

roobars said:


> Yep, that, and you will get a better seal in your pistons if you hook it from the start


ive had people tell me similar , same people end up rebuilding their bikes regularly , ive only ever had 2 new bikes but listened to a mate of mine whos a mechanic (for cars though ) and ran it in for the first few tanks and slowly upped the throttle and held gears longer like i was told and both of them ran like a dream the whole time i owned them , guess it comes down to personal preference and opinions really


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 29, 2013)

My Gsxr 600 yes only a 600 does 178 kph in second gear before it hits rev limiter,,,still wondering y i got anuva 4 gears to go.........OHHH yes cause it gets up to near 300 kph ...i remember now lol :lol:


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 29, 2013)

Haha yeah I don't need to go that fast. I'm cool with the 300 atm lol


----------



## Plissken (Jan 29, 2013)

In response to all the tupperware and mobile armchairs I thought I had better post pics of my baby. Honda CB750.. otherwise known as a PROPER motorbike! :lol: 

View attachment 279751
View attachment 279752
View attachment 279753


Haha.. just kidding. Those little Ninja's are lovely. I used to have the Z1000 (old one with square tank) in the same Kwak green.

Great track shots Ozimid! Is that Mallory Park?


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 29, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> LOVE IT! What a difference! Sounds tough! Gotta be happy with that right?



Very! It was embarrassing sitting at the lights having another bike come up next to me that sounded tougher than my washing machine stock pipes lol. People are more willing to get out of my way now :twisted:


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 29, 2013)

Plissken said:


> In response to all the tupperware and mobile armchairs I thought I had better post pics of my baby. Honda CB750.. otherwise known as a PROPER motorbike! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 279751
> View attachment 279752
> ...



Try posting the pictures again...didnt work for me  yeah like I said not in it for the major speed, more the enjoyment of freedom lol and this little bad boy does an excellent job indeed  ya'll keep your monsters and I will putter around  

- - - Updated - - -



Tahlia said:


> Very! It was embarrassing sitting at the lights having another bike come up next to me that sounded tougher than my washing machine stock pipes lol. People are more willing to get out of my way now :twisted:



Yeah I will (after 6-12months) get headers and a full exhaust system....just for that slightly more meaty sound  happy to keep it for stock for now...save some money then spend the cash


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi bud, congrats.... That's one lovely looking bike... Am sure its a grate ride too... Check this site out, got an exhaust for my 05 R6 from there and trust me, I was super happy... Keep riding and b safe... Cheers...

http://www.speedycom.co.uk


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 30, 2013)

gold&black... said:


> Hi bud, congrats.... That's one lovely looking bike... Am sure its a grate ride too... Check this site out, got an exhaust for my 05 R6 from there and trust me, I was super happy... Keep riding and b safe... Cheers...
> 
> http://www.speedycom.co.uk




Cheers mate  I will check that website out  very nice bike. Must have a bit of up and go  lools deadly as for a bike that's 7 years old! Love it


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 30, 2013)

Plissken said:


> In response to all the tupperware and mobile armchairs I thought I had better post pics of my baby. Honda CB750.. otherwise known as a PROPER motorbike! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 279751
> View attachment 279752
> ...


One at Mallory park and the other Donington (Marlboro loop) lol


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 30, 2013)

A little info about the 300 for those interested!

The Ninja 300 has a larger-displacement 296cc fuel-injected parallel twin engine with dual throttle valves. In terms of power the 300 will gain 7bhp with an output of 39bhp. As manufacturers are seemingly reinventing a class that was previously owned by 250cc two-strokes, despite being a four-stroke the Ninja 300 is getting close to their power figures as the old RG250 Gamma only did about 45bhp.

The new bike also features "advanced racing-derived technology" in the form of a slipper clutch and a back-torque limiter. 

The 300 takes its styling cues from the Ninja family with the windscreen from the ZX-10R, dual headlights like the ZX-6R, and fairing and wheels reminiscent of the ZZR1400. The Ninja 300 will also be avaiable with ABS.

Key features from Kawasaki:

Uncontested performance!

Fuel-injected parallel twin engine with dual throttle valves
Increased displacement (296 cc) for power and torque exceeding the class 
Superior acceleration and top speed
Circuit-bred chassis performance

High level of chassis stability from new frame
Wider 140 mm rear tyre
High-quality ride feel

Excellent chassis stability
Low vibration
Excellent heat management.
Reduced heat

Changes for improved heat management mean less heat reaches the rider:
Large openings in fairing
Radiator fan cover
Available with latest-spec compact ABS unit

Specifications on par with units used on our top-of-the-line supersport models
Advanced racing-derived technology

F.C.C. Assist & Slipper Clutch offers light clutch actuation, sporty feel
Race-style back-torque limiting function
Brilliant styling, directly related to larger Ninja and ZZR models

Ninja ZX-10R-style "floating windscreen"
Dual headlights (like Ninja ZX-6R)
ZZR1400-style fairing and wheel design
Sporty aluminium foot-pegs and complex silencer shape (like big Ninja models)
Modern instrumentation

Analogue-style tachometer
Multi-function LCD features include fuel gauge, dual trip meters, clock, Economical Riding Indicator


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok u can stop copy and paste from the Kwaka site now ...lol.....i got 2 boys in me house that r interested in one and the mrs also....hope they get it so i can test it....well ok ill thrash it but it be fun for few minssssssssssss....lol........Great looking bikes hey buddy!!!!!!!!!!!.well for a 300 but u gota say me GSXR is sexy


----------



## roobars (Jan 30, 2013)

think my honda wins the sex comp 

and the -1/+3 sprockets win the wheelie comp


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 31, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Ok u can stop copy and paste from the Kwaka site now ...lol.....i got 2 boys in me house that r interested in one and the mrs also....hope they get it so i can test it....well ok ill thrash it but it be fun for few minssssssssssss....lol........Great looking bikes hey buddy!!!!!!!!!!!.well for a 300 but u gota say me GSXR is sexy


Mate get onto it, won't regret it for the little ones, very nice bike to ride  
Yeah the gsxr is a nice bike won't denie that, but then most bikes that are .600 or above are far nicer then the littler cc bikes...the 300 is a nice exception tho


----------



## tankslapt (Jan 31, 2013)

Purely because I'm jealous of all you *****s with your sexy bikes and because I miss mine SOOOOOOOO much I'm gonna post pics of it.

The weekend I got it




The weekend I lost my license




Me going around the outside of my mate at Taupo




And me getting beaten by another mate the same day 





GO NINJAS!!!!


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 31, 2013)

roobars said:


> think my honda wins the sex comp
> 
> and the -1/+3 sprockets win the wheelie comp



Very nice bike!!!! Unusual paint job too, I like it!

- - - Updated - - -



tankslapt said:


> Purely because I'm jealous of all you *****s with your sexy bikes and because I miss mine SOOOOOOOO much I'm gonna post pics of it.
> 
> The weekend I got it
> 
> ...



So did you lose your licence the same day that you got your licence? haha Love those thingss at the end, looks like awesome fun!!!


----------



## pythoncrazy (Feb 4, 2013)

my ride vrod turbo Harley


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

pythoncrazy said:


> my ride vrod turbo HarleyView attachment 280477



WT......holy moley haha looks awesome as! Tough as F also. That would have costed a pretty penny to complete. I presume a lot of custom work? How many ponies is she putting at the rear wheel?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice one mate. You loving being on two wheels? Get rid of that chunky exhaust you know you want to! 

- - - Updated - - -



roobars said:


> think my honda wins the sex comp
> 
> and the -1/+3 sprockets win the wheelie comp



Nice bike, any chance you can let me know where you got those fairings?


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 6, 2013)

*My cruiser*

Not as fast as some of those sports bikes but my 08 Softail goes ok. I have had 585 S&S easy start gear drive cams put in the 96 cu inch engine , hi flow air filter , vance and hines big radius pipes , power commander tuner and a few cosmetic upgrades.


----------



## roobars (Feb 6, 2013)

Venomous1111 said:


> Nice bike, any chance you can let me know where you got those fairings?



Thanks mate.

Believe it or not, It is an OEM Scheme. Honda have released 600's with trick schemes in Europe for years... in 2010 they sampled 20 of these bad boys to Australia to test market, now the Limited edition 600's come out every year. only 20 of mine in AUS though, if that, they are probably in the bin by now.

I noticed a few R6's coming out with trick schemes from the factory floor now as well.... Yamaha don't lead the pack but at least they are on the band wagon 

All the extras and track parts are assorted but quality brands.

- - - Updated - - -

I should add.... If I had the option now, I would have bought a run of the mill scheme, because I worry too much about scraping this one up... I ride like a nanny on the road... when the track parts go on however....... well, that's another story...


----------



## fourexes (Feb 6, 2013)

ozimid said:


> My Gsxr 600 yes only a 600 does 178 kph in second gear before it hits rev limiter,,,still wondering y i got anuva 4 gears to go.........OHHH yes cause it gets up to near 300 kph ...i remember now lol :lol:



You're claiming figures an R1 is capable of... from a suzzi 600..... warm wet pockets I think, without proof.


Also is that turbo rod this one?: Harley Davidson V rod (turbo charged) | Motorcycles | Gumtree Australia Ipswich City - Raceview looks very similar with the pipes.


----------



## roobars (Feb 6, 2013)

fourexes said:


> You're claiming figures an R1 is capable of... from a suzzi 600..... warm wet pockets I think, without proof.



I thought this as well, but you could gear it smaller at the back to make it faster in each gear, but that would kill acceleration from any bike. In the end, gixxer riders do take their lap times and speeds and half them and double them respectively for story factor  just kidding


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Not as fast as some of those sports bikes but my 08 Softail goes ok. I have had 585 S&S easy start gear drive cams put in the 96 cu inch engine , hi flow air filter , vance and hines big radius pipes , power commander tuner and a few cosmetic upgrades.



I'm still new to bikes etc and trying to work out my mod list for tax return time  any information or effective mods that you guys cab post would be appreciated. I want to do it all at once ans return after all the works completed


----------



## fourexes (Feb 6, 2013)

Gaining top speed from gearing is a plus one minus two affair, for every point you gain in top speed, you loose two in acceleration. Unless he's got the equivalent to a freshly laid Nullabor & a packed lunch I doubt he will be seeing anywhere near 300 anytime soon.

I'll say it again though because it's worth it, that V-Rod is utter sex. The soft tail is nothing short of awesome to. Can you tell I love cruisers yet? lol.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 6, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> I'm still new to bikes etc and trying to work out my mod list for tax return time  any information or effective mods that you guys cab post would be appreciated. I want to do it all at once ans return after all the works completed


Not really sure with sport bikes without research but I think you will find a forum that might help with what combinations work best for your bike. I think the usual air in , air out and fuel in and possibly ignition are usually the cheapest and easiest way to gain performance but of coarse I would recommend get some hours up on the bike before you look for more speed/acceleration. I forgot to mention earlier it is a very nice looking bike.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 6, 2013)

Go test drive a standard New GSXR 600 and hold it flat chat in second and get back to me...........u need to eat humble pie....i got a couple xtra horses but thats all...my mate has an R1 and been telling me i need a 1000.....well when he catches me up (very doubtfull)....then ill go get me duke that the Mrs has already said is OK.......Few track days on the 600 first to get back into it me thinks....i am old u know


----------



## fourexes (Feb 6, 2013)

lol R1 slower than your 600, was he using a lubed up rear tyre? must have something to do with the weather over there.... 

I understand much like there is drivers and drovers, there is riders and rodents but still the point remains, you're full of it. You really do need a Ducati.


Bit of relevant info:

Yamaha R1: 146.2 hp (109.0 kW) @11,500

Suzuki GSXR600: ​103.3 hp (77.0 kW) @ 13550 rpm

(R1 almost +50% for those mathematically challenged)

R1: 206 kg (450 lb)

GSXR6: ​415 lb (188 kg) 

This equals: 

R1: .7hp per kilo. 

XR6: .55hp per kilo.

Mathematics don't lie. Apologies for the html issues, I'm not a nerd.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 6, 2013)

HA Ha my point wa sexactl that he cant keep up...well actually stays on the side of the law due to being an x copper.......corse R1 is faster ..lmfao at u for biting...the point is that my bike hits rev limiter at just short of 180 in second or cant u read

- - - Updated - - -

OHHHHHHHH me speedo must be out


----------



## fourexes (Feb 6, 2013)

man you poms have a dry sense of humour. And the point being I still don't believe you could even pull top gear with gearing like that.


.............anyway...............

awesome bike skels.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 6, 2013)

My baby. 
I've posted this before, but it's had a few modifications since then.


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

fourexes said:


> .............anyway...............
> 
> awesome bike skels.



Why thanks mate  Am happy as. Getting my back seat cover (to make it a single seater) tomorrow and then am giving it a nice wash (all this bloody rain...I can't ride it without it getting covered in dirt!!!)

- - - Updated - - -



MrHappy said:


> My baby.
> I've posted this before, but it's had a few modifications since then.



Very nice Happy!!!! What modificications did you do to this bad boy???


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 7, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Very nice Happy!!!! What modificications did you do to this bad boy???



Cosmetic - Phatriser handlebar risers and sissy bar.
Performance - Vance n Hines Short Shot exhausts, Kuryakyn Mach II air cleaner and it's been re-jetted twice.
It's no rocket but I'm happy with it.


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 7, 2013)

MrHappy said:


> Cosmetic - Phatriser handlebar risers and *sissy bar*.
> Performance - Vance n Hines Short Shot exhausts, Kuryakyn Mach II air cleaner and it's been re-jetted twice.
> It's no rocket but I'm happy with it.


haha lucky i didnt tell you to take that off when i first saw it then huh  (jokes) nice bike im guessing thats been added for the missus to tag along ?


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

MrHappy said:


> Cosmetic - Phatriser handlebar risers and sissy bar.
> Performance - Vance n Hines Short Shot exhausts, Kuryakyn Mach II air cleaner and it's been re-jetted twice.
> It's no rocket but I'm happy with it.


I've found out the list to bike mods is far shorter than cars...should save the bank however but still hard deciding what yo get done haha


----------



## tankslapt (Feb 8, 2013)

Dooood, I recommend just going with some stickier tyres and a slip-on. And a fender eliminator  Don't take this the wrong way (I think it's an awesome bike) but I bet you wont have that bike for very long until it starts to get a little long in the tooth.
If you wanted to go further than that you can get a power commander or something similar and get some dyno time. Anything more is just throwing money away IMO.


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2013)

This is the hubby's, hes not happy with me atm though because it's on ebay to add extra funds our house deposit lol 
Its a CBR 1000-RR Fireblade


----------



## pythoncrazy (Feb 9, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> WT......holy moley haha looks awesome as! Tough as F also. That would have costed a pretty penny to complete. I presume a lot of custom work? How many ponies is she putting at the rear wheel?



about 170hp +


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 9, 2013)

tankslapt said:


> Dooood, I recommend just going with some stickier tyres and a slip-on. And a fender eliminator  Don't take this the wrong way (I think it's an awesome bike) but I bet you wont have that bike for very long until it starts to get a little long in the tooth.
> If you wanted to go further than that you can get a power commander or something similar and get some dyno time. Anything more is just throwing money away IMO.



I was told that most of the time having time on a Dyno machine is a bit of a waste of money. I was told that unless your motor has had a lot of work the tune that a good mechanic will give it and the tune they can give you using a Dyno wouldn't be that much difference.


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 9, 2013)

tankslapt said:


> Dooood, I recommend just going with some stickier tyres and a slip-on. And a fender eliminator  Don't take this the wrong way (I think it's an awesome bike) but I bet you wont have that bike for very long until it starts to get a little long in the tooth.
> If you wanted to go further than that you can get a power commander or something similar and get some dyno time. Anything more is just throwing money away IMO.



Yeah I was just thinking a full exhaust system, air filter, power commander and tune  Nothing major. I don't think I will upgrade for quite some time just yet. One step at a time 

- - - Updated - - -



andynic07 said:


> I was told that most of the time having time on a Dyno machine is a bit of a waste of money. I was told that unless your motor has had a lot of work the tune that a good mechanic will give it and the tune they can give you using a Dyno wouldn't be that much difference.



The tune that the mechanic gives it??? I am new to bikes but with cars mechanics can't tune them without a dyno???? So the tune that the mechanic would be to give it would have to be on a dyno anyways?

- - - Updated - - -



pythoncrazy said:


> about 170hp +



Deadly power....that would def get up and go haha

- - - Updated - - -



=bECS= said:


> This is the hubby's, hes not happy with me atm though because it's on ebay to add extra funds our house deposit lol
> Its a CBR 1000-RR Fireblade
> View attachment 281087



Owch....how harsh of you 

I can understand the whole house deposit but that just sucks. My mate has one of these......these things are F'ing deadly as hell!


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 9, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Owch....how harsh of you
> 
> I can understand the whole house deposit but that just sucks. My mate has one of these......these things are F'ing deadly as hell!



They attract ALOT of speeding fines as well lol 
His has the Power Commander, Jardine Dual Carbon exhaust (I always know when he's a few blocks away haha) and all that jazz so I wasn't surprised (wasn't happy either) when he lost his license about 2 years ago for doing 190+km/h on the freeway! The $2k fine didnt go down well either!! 
After he got it back he decided to behave himself and just become a weekend rider  
Silly boy......

I have to admit it's a sexy bike though, always turning heads and has people looking


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 9, 2013)

With my bike and the power commander you can alter all of the settings via a laptop and there is usually a web site that you can type your upgrades into and it will tell you what settings the manufacturer recommends for best performance. The mechanic I use will use this as a guide then make minor adjustments that he know helps with tuning and then will ride it and make more minor adjustments. He told me that I could take it to a synonym shop to get the perfect tuning for my bike but the money outlay was not worth the small gain that I may get. Dyno machines are for more high performance engines and for people that are after small improvements on the track.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 9, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> haha lucky i didnt tell you to take that off when i first saw it then huh  (jokes) nice bike im guessing thats been added for the missus to tag along ?


Don't you like it Thomas? I originally had it without the bar or pillion seat but didn't like the look. I then added the pillion seat and later added the bar. I use saddlebags at times and I think these cruisers don't look good when they've got bags but no pillion seat. After all that, the missus won't go on it. I take other people though, and it's a great place to tie my swag.


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 9, 2013)

MrHappy said:


> Don't you like it Thomas? I originally had it without the bar or pillion seat but didn't like the look. I then added the pillion seat and later added the bar. I use saddlebags at times and I think these cruisers don't look good when they've got bags but no pillion seat. After all that, the missus won't go on it. I take other people though, and it's a great place to tie my swag.


no i dont really like the look of them myself but it does come down to personal preference , but i will agree that there very practical if you do a bit of doubling , i was on the back of a softail with one of those curved seats that run down the back guard and i nearly slid off the back when they gave it some throttle thats why i thought you may of had to add it for the missus


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 9, 2013)

Bored atm....anyone on the sunshine coast who wants to go for a spurt into the hillzzz?


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 9, 2013)

This was it before the seat and sissy bar. I thought it was too much rear guard.


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 10, 2013)

MrHappy said:


> This was it before the seat and sissy bar. I thought it was too much rear guard.



Looks better after the works  good effort mate 

- - - Updated - - -



andynic07 said:


> With my bike and the power commander you can alter all of the settings via a laptop and there is usually a web site that you can type your upgrades into and it will tell you what settings the manufacturer recommends for best performance. The mechanic I use will use this as a guide then make minor adjustments that he know helps with tuning and then will ride it and make more minor adjustments. He told me that I could take it to a synonym shop to get the perfect tuning for my bike but the money outlay was not worth the small gain that I may get. Dyno machines are for more high performance engines and for people that are after small improvements on the track.



Arrrt gotchat mate. Yeah you can do the sane things with cars. From experience I personally do not believe you can beat a Dyno tune. Custom designed run in specifically for the machine. A Dyno is only $400-$600 if the mechanic is decent

- - - Updated - - -



=bECS= said:


> They attract ALOT of speeding fines as well lol
> His has the Power Commander, Jardine Dual Carbon exhaust (I always know when he's a few blocks away haha) and all that jazz so I wasn't surprised (wasn't happy either) when he lost his license about 2 years ago for doing 190+km/h on the freeway! The $2k fine didnt go down well either!!
> After he got it back he decided to behave himself and just become a weekend rider
> Silly boy......
> ...



Hahaha I am sure they do attract some speeding fines...its not hard to exceed the speed limit and especially in something like that haha! How effective was the power commander on that bike? 190 on the freeway....and he actually stopped for the copper


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 11, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Hahaha I am sure they do attract some speeding fines...its not hard to exceed the speed limit and especially in something like that haha! How effective was the power commander on that bike? 190 on the freeway....and he actually stopped for the copper



He had his rego, the copper didn't have a radar gun or know his actual speed so went by what speed he had to do to catch up I think, he caught up once he had slowed but because of cameras in the car he had him. The ticket said exceed speed limit by excess of 80km/h, he wouldn't tell me how fast he was actually going -_-

This was years ago however I wont let him forget 

I don't know what the actual increase was from the power commander but its faster and more responsive apparently.


----------



## fourexes (Feb 11, 2013)

very understanding


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 11, 2013)

...


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 11, 2013)

Hahahaha the joys of it all right  I opened mine up to 10,000 rpm this avo in 2nd, 3rd and 4th, very smooth and comfortable  and enough power to get you out of a situation if need be...plus that whine....my god it was sexy


----------

